# Soundproof Drywall?



## ermickie

Has anyone found soundproof drywall for their media room? I am unable to find it and we live in southern Ontario. I wish to add this to the exsiting drywall to lessen the noise level in the master bedroom. Thank you.


----------



## 7echo

National Gypsum makes a product called Soundbreak. It is 2 sheets of drywall with a membrane between. You can also make your own using Green Glue and similar products.


----------



## Wildie

The thicker the drywall, the less sound is transmitted. So if you installed 5/8" drywall over the 1/2" you would have a total of 1 1/8" thickness. 
You could fill the stud cavities with blown in cellulose insulation.
When I built my house, I built the bathroom walls using 2X6 top and bottom plates and off-set 2X4 studs. 
Then I wove insulation bats in and out before installing 1/2" drywall to close the walls in.
As sound is 'telegraphed' through the studs, using off-set studs provides a 'break' between the two drywall surfaces!
In your case, if space permits, you could build another insulated wall, making sure there is no contact between the two walls and then finish the new wall off with 5/8" drywall.


----------



## Greg C

The best solution is to build a room in a room. No contact between the walls, ceiling, and a membrain between the floor and the base floor.


----------



## Gary in WA

I may have posted this before, if so sorry. 

http://www.certainteed.com/resources/602799005_Guide for Residential Sound Control.pdf

Maybe it could reference someone else. Be safe, GBR


----------



## KHouse75

I've used Green Glue with excellent results. No special drywall necessary, just 28 ounce tubes of green glue.

http://www.greengluecompany.com/

Since you already have existing drywall, you just squeeze 2-3 tubes randomly on the back of the new piece of drywall, lift it in place and srew it up.

I used 5/8" Type X drywall. It has a denser core which even by itself, provides quite a lot more sound deadening than just one sheet of 1/2".


----------



## goose134

Great link. I have a friend who could use this. I couldn't find any test data on ceiling retro fits with the green glue. What has your experience been?


----------



## KHouse75

I use the green glue on all the walls and ceilings in all the home theaters I build. you have to plan ahead with hvac pipes and other openings that will allow sound to be transmitted through them.We also use sound isolation clips to hold the drywall off the studs and joists which keeps the sound from transmitting through the studs to the other side.The really low bass vibrations are the most difficult to stop but we have never had to return to a customer location where we used green glue, staggered studs, insulation and sound isolation clips.we just build houses and do remodels and are not expert soundproofers but our customers was reasonable cost with good results and we found the above to work best without breaking the bank.


----------



## vectravl400

I've seen this stuff used on one tv show:

http://www.quietsolution.com/html/quietrock.html

It's supposed to be acoustically equivalent to 8 layers of drywall.


----------



## jailbird371

I'm in the process of building a home theater right now. My walls and ceiling are all decoupled from the rest of the house and I will be insulating everything as well as 2 layers of 5/8" drywall with green glue in between.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

ermickie said:


> Has anyone found soundproof drywall for their media room? I am unable to find it and we live in southern Ontario. I wish to add this to the exsiting drywall to lessen the noise level in the master bedroom. Thank you.


Quiet Rock; http://www.quietsolution.com/html/quietrock.html

We've installed it in many locations (some - per engineer design requirements), including Hospitals and Hospital executive offices (Patient confidentiality concerns), media rooms, private theaters, apts, condos, etc, etc, etc.

It works, especially when installed with sound attenuation batts, and additional sound deadening constrution practices: Staggered framing, acoustic caulking, dampening pads, resilient channel, etc....


----------



## jailbird371

Look through these articles....great information! I ordered all my decoupling clips from here.

http://www.soundproofingcompany.com/library/articles/


----------



## gregdonovan

cool, i am friends with the guys that created the green glue company here in fargo. glad to hear it is so well recieved.


----------



## jailbird371

I'm not at the green glue stage yet, but I will definitely be using it in a few months.


----------



## JoanaC

AtlanticWBConst. Thanks for the info on quietrock.
And 
Their product quietglue is about $35 cheaper than green glue.
I compared their test data, they are kind of the same.
So why pay extra money.


----------



## Ted White

Joana, this is SPAM. You resurrect old threads, post your own company's info, while acting as though you were a consumer.


----------



## DangerMouse

Yup, and we catch 'em every time!

DM


----------



## Ted White

Deletd by poster


----------

